

Pinterest confused me - Alind
http://franklinchen.com/blog/2012/02/15/pinterest-confuses-me/

======
aggarwalachal
I still don't understand how it confuses you. More like you don't use Pintrest
like many others (including me)

I too registered on to it, used it to see what the hype is all about, but now
I hardly open the site. I don't even have the notifications enabled.

But there are loads of people who do want to look at the trends in the fashion
world. Probably they find the concept to be very powerful and thats why they
are using it.

